# Christmas decoration are out for sale already!



## AprilSun (Sep 4, 2017)

I was shopping in a store yesterday and could not believe my eyes. On several shelves were Christmas decorations. I said "But it's not Labor Day yet!" I had not noticed 2 people standing next to the display until they said, "That's what we said too". I looked on around and Halloween costumes, etc. were on a few shelves and the Christmas on others. This is pushing it too soon in my opinion. It get's old quick.  By the time Christmas is here, I'm tired of it and ready for it to be over.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 4, 2017)

If I had my way it would be Christmas all year!  I know...I'm in the minority. 

I think it's  Trade who always says if he was Dictator things would be a certain way....that would be my first proclamation.

"Every day is Christmas"

Think I better hide now. :mask:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 4, 2017)

I feel the same way April Sun, I noticed some Halloween stuff out in the stores, but since it's next month I can understand.  But when Christmas is drilled into you for months with items in stores, sales ads, TV ads, etc. by the time the holiday gets here it feels like it's over with already and time to move on.

I can appreciate folks like CeeCee who really like Christmas, but I'm not one of them.  Any holiday to me really has just become a money making commercial event. :dollar::dollar:  There was some magic to Christmas when I was a child in the 50s, but I don't see (or feel) that anymore.


----------



## jujube (Sep 4, 2017)

I love Christmas, but a couple of months of it is enough for me.  The whole August-December period has turned into the Merry Labor-Hallow-Thanks-Mas Holidays.  I'm expecting the whole thing to start about July 4th in a couple of years.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 4, 2017)

I have my tree up, but it's up all year....covered and stored in my laundry room.  It's way too early to think about it, and I think it's ridiculous anyway.  Enjoy the present.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 4, 2017)

It's not that I don't enjoy Christmas at all but when they start trying to cram it down our throats so early, that spoils the fun of it for me. Back in July, one of the TV stations was showing Christmas movies back to back and saying "Christmas in July".  I also understand the Halloween decorations, etc. because it is next month but not Christmas. It just seems like they do this earlier and earlier each year.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 4, 2017)

Way back in the way back, if you mailed Christmas cards before December 10, you were rushing the season. In our town, the Christmas lights downtown were turned on Thanksgiving night, but the stores didn't stay open late until the week before Christmas. Times have changed, nicht wahr?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 14, 2017)

Yesterday I was in Walmart looking for some gardening stuff. What to my wondering eyes did appear but all the stuff they kept inside had been moved to the outdoor garden department (under the same roof but in a different part of the store and through a separate door). In the space that had been occupied by garden things? Christmas decoration overload. And, of course, most of the space in the outdoor section of the garden department was taken up with Christmas stuff, too! Can we puh-leese at least get though Hallowe'en?

Jujube has it right. It's the Merry Labor-Hallow-Thanks-Mas Holidays.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 14, 2017)

I was in Walmart also looking for some pansies and like you said the garden center is playing Silent Night and Christmas trees everywhere!  I can't say much as I have been buying gift cards every month as that's what I give for presents.  Its too hard shopping for teens etc so I give gift cards to their fav stores.  No pansies in sight.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> If I had my way it would be Christmas all year!  I know...I'm in the minority.
> 
> I think it's  Trade who always says if he was Dictator things would be a certain way....that would be my first proclamation.
> 
> ...



Well it's not a waste with you then.

I'm not a fan of Christmas but I don't mind the decorations.

Its Halloween I don't get. I call it hostage day. Trick or treat? Hmm?None of the above.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 14, 2017)

This past week I've been in Lowes and Home Depot, and they both had Christmas trees on display, mixed in with the plastic pumpkins and inflatable hobgoblins.  I guess they wouldn't put it out unless people are ready to buy it. 

This is my second Christmas alone.  Last year I put up the tree and decorated it, but nothing else.  I did move a bunch of tree ornaments from the Big Island to Arizona, but I don't think I'll bother.  Seems kinda pointless.  

And let me be first to wish you "Merry Christmas" and "Happy Holidays" and "Mele Kalikimaka"


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 15, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> This is my second Christmas alone.  Last year I put up the tree and decorated it, but nothing else.  I did move a bunch of tree ornaments from the Big Island to Arizona, but I don't think I'll bother.  Seems kinda pointless.
> 
> And let me be first to wish you "Merry Christmas" and "Happy Holidays" and "Mele Kalikimaka"



Maybe just a little tree? I have one that's only about 2 feet high. I kept the little tree that we put in DH's room when he was in the hospital at Christmastime before he died, and it's the one I use. I didn't put it up the first year, but then it just seemed even lonelier with no acknowledgement of Christmas at all.


----------

